# Spinning equipment



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

This is my new Brother Drum Carder. I bought a new Majacraft Aura in May, now I have this beautiful carder to go with it. This is some merino wool I processed completely by myself from a complete fleece I bought at a local farm. I'm happy I got to do the whole process and it came out wonderful. It still has a lot of lanolin in it but that just makes it feel silkier. I never knew about this section till this morning when someone mentioned it on another of my posts. Glad she did.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Welcome to this section. What fun you must be having with your carder. Those colors are just beautiful. What are your plans for it?


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> Welcome to this section. What fun you must be having with your carder. Those colors are just beautiful. What are your plans for it?


I am having fun with it, I'm not sure what I'll make with this fiber. I dye with Wilton's food dye and set with heat and vinegar. The color is more like the second pic of the fiber, the pic of the batt came out really light. I'm enjoying every bit of the process.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I commented on your other post. Have fun wish I had one. But room is a big thing for me. Enjoy and have fun.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

I never did manage to get a drum carder, but I recently made a blending board--cheaper and takes less room. I diz off of the blending board for the roving and these were single ply spun for weaving.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Just beautiful! Colors are great and I love how they spun.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How did you make your blending board. They are expensive to. Acquiring minds want to know. I love the colors in your roving. The colors in Cookie61868's roving are pretty to and she dyed hers with food coloring. OH what fun. I like how it comes out of the carder.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a friend with a drum carder, so I can use hers whenever I want - however - I would love to have one....it can be so much fun playing with different colors on a drum carder.


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

I am making a blending board also, easier to travel with. I got a wooden cutting board at IKEA that has a handle at one end, I just need to order the cloth for it. Brother drum carder has the cloth to order in all TPI, free shipping as well. My husband will put it all together for me with a rudder on the under side to hold between my legs. We are also working on a lazy Kate to match. He made me a lazy Kate for my Ashford traditional bobbins but the Aura bobbins are much bigger and I can't fit 3 on it so we got the bigger cutting board to fit 3 big bobbins. Most of the time I can just draw out what I need and he makes it for me, I think I'll keep him!!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Oooooo, beautiful!

Hazel


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

mama879 said:


> How did you make your blending board. They are expensive to. Acquiring minds want to know. I love the colors in your roving. The colors in Cookie61868's roving are pretty to and she dyed hers with food coloring. OH what fun. I like how it comes out of the carder.


I bought blending board cloth from Nichelbee (sp?) arts on Etsy, a cutting board from a discount store--ocean state something?, and tacked it on with nail tacks from Home Depot. Total cost--$80-$85. Works great. Would have been easier if I could have borrowed Cookie61868's DH, but alas, we are not all that lucky. He sounds like a keeper Cookie61868.

LOL


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

Just lovely! I'm envious of your equipment. And LOVE the turquoise fiber. So glad you found the site and posted for us to see.


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

I love your single ply yarn. I'm so happy we have this section to share our spinning etc.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Cookie61868 and nellig - your rovings are beautiful. 

I have a new to me Fricke Petite drum carder. I mentioned to my sister I was watching for one, and she had TWO! I didn't even know she had one. So she sold me one! I love the batts I am getting off of it. Much nicer than I got with the Louet Jr. I borrowed from a friend for an extended time. The Fricke has a fine cloth, the Louet had a medium.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh my I'm jealous of all of you. I will have to do my hand carding and mixing for some time. Maybe when I go to the fair this Sept. I will be able to find something in my price range.


----------

